# Shedding hair



## schering (Jun 27, 2014)

My 5 month old has really started to shed hair badly over the last few weeks. I am hoping that this may just be the adult coat growing in. She is 5 months. Has anyone experienced something similar ?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haven't experienced this. What is the coat type? Could be adult coat or more likely it's just bi annual moult which you're noticing because the pup has a more cocker type coat. Once the adult coat eventually comes in, this will probably settle down however it does depend on coat type.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 2 cockapoos and one is over a year and has never had noticable shedding. The other is 6 months and sheds like mad. The one that sheds has a wavy coat with no real curls.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

6 months is around when the adult coat can come in, and if she is shedding she may just be a cockapoo that sheds. it happens.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Neither of mine shed a lot, and never have. But some can and do.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie just turned 7 months old. Her hair is definitely a lot thicker but doesn't shed. Only a very small amount in the brush. I groom her every day. How ofter do others brush their dogs? When do the mats start?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Both of my poos shed a good bit. I notice it most on our lighter carpet since they are both black. I put a white sheet at the bottom of our bed as this is where they sleep at night and it is generally fairly covered with hair.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo went through a spell of molting little clumps all over the place when he was about the same age, it went on and off for several months, when he was shedding looked like we had polka dot carpet, he hardly ever sheds now.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I brush mine daily and the brush is always filled with the grey hair of my shedding little monster. She still leaves hair everywhere. The brushing doesn't stop that but she sure loves her nightly brush. We kñew there was the potential she would shed but didn't think she'd shed so heavily. Lucky for her we couldn't love her more so we deal with the shedding. She also barks her tiny little head off, has wheepy eyes, oh the list goes on. Has yours shed all along and is getting a little worse or no shedding and suddenly there is shedding? What type of coat is it? Wavy, curly..


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger has never shed not even when she was young.i brush her and maybe get a few hairs but not many


----------



## schering (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like we will just have to live with the fact that we have a cockapoo that sheds. Saying that she has the most adorable nature, so I guess you can't have everything. Thankfully we are not allergic types, but could be a problem for someone who chooses this breed thinking that this is a low shedding dog. We had a Kerry Blue terrier before who never shed at all and we foolishly thought that Molly would be the same. Hey-ho hoovering every day will burn a few calories


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i guess it is all about who your puppy's mum and pop were..like i said ginger does not shed at all and i do have friends who come here who are allergic to 
dog and cats and they say they are not bothered by ginger,,so who is to say,,I guess it is all about what kind of poo you get right.but you can not say that all poo's are non shedding right,,,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The other upside is that your house will be much cleaner than the rest of us who use our "non shedding" dogs as an excuse to almost never pull out our vacuums.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i think my wife pulls it out just to tease the dog.ginger goes ballistic over the vac,,and the laundry cart also,,but now if we could find some way for us to teach ginger to wipe her feet we would be doing great Haaa Haa


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly shed when she was a small puppy. I think it was because it was so dry in the apartment cause of the heat. We got her in winter so we got a humidifier and moved her crate far away from the radiator. It stopped a few weeks later. Now she doesn't shed at all I will find the odd hair once in a while.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two she'd like crazy between six months and a year. They grew out of it. Depending on different things (last time they had a bath, if I just brushed them,if they are stressed)they will shed a little. but never enough to amount to much more than a few hairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It may be just the coat beginning to change, although I know some continue to shed.


----------

